# Wie verpacke ich ein Bike für den Transport im Flugzeug?



## randi (27. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

wir wollen ins Traininglager fliegen und die Räder mitnehmen.
Kann mir einen Hartschalenkoffer für zwei bikes ausleihen, wird halt sehr schwer. Man muß auch an die Kollegen denke die die Maschine beladen.
Bitte um Tipps für den Transport. 
Hartschalenkoffer oder Softtasche, Luft aus den Reifen lassen ...
Pedale ab oder dran lassen. Fragen über Fragen.
Bitte teilt mir eure Erfahrungen und Tipps mit.


----------



## Micro767 (27. Januar 2006)

Wenn du nen Koffer hast, benutze ihn !

Besser kannst Du dein Rad nicht verpacken ! Zahlst eh extra Sportgepäck und das wird seperat verladen, kommen meist vor den Koffern in den Flieger.

Wohin solls den gehen wenn man fragen darf ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube_Airmatic (27. Januar 2006)

Sorry aber benutz mal die SUFU!!!!!!  

Wurde schon tausendmal diskutiert.


----------



## dubbel (27. Januar 2006)




----------



## VotecArni (27. Januar 2006)

randi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wir wollen ins Traininglager fliegen und die Räder mitnehmen.
> Kann mir einen Hartschalenkoffer für zwei bikes ausleihen, wird halt sehr schwer. Man muß auch an die Kollegen denke die die Maschine beladen.
> ...



Koffer für 2 Bikes ?????????? 
Speergepäck bis 20 Kilo-Das wiegt ein Rennrad + Koffer .
Aber 2 Mtb`s in einem Koffer  hab ich noch nie gehört oder gesehen.
Was is denn dat für ein Koffer ??


----------



## gwittmac (27. Januar 2006)

Also ich hab' bisher gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht, einfach den Lenker querstellen, die Luft aus den Reifen lassen und ab dafür. Ich habe nur einmal vergessen, die Reifen zu plätten und musste durch's Fenster am Terminal zusehen, wie so ein Verlade-Knilch mit meinem Bike über's Rollfeld dübelt. Wie gesagt: deshalb Lenker quer, Luft aus den Reifen (wegen Druckausgleich könnte die Luft ruhig drinbleiben. Ein Bar mehr verkraftet fast jeder Reifen)
Ich fliege allerdings nie mit einem High End Bike. Das wäre mir zu schade, ob in der Tasche, im Karton oder im Koffer...


----------



## randi (29. Januar 2006)

Hallo Micro,

nichts weltbewegendes geht nach Italien, Apulien, Flughafen heißt Bari.

Also leihe mir den Hartschalenkoffer, wie der heißt??? Aber es gehen zwei Räder rein! Fluggewicht müssen wir noch checken.



			
				Micro767 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du nen Koffer hast, benutze ihn !
> 
> Besser kannst Du dein Rad nicht verpacken ! Zahlst eh extra Sportgepäck und das wird seperat verladen, kommen meist vor den Koffern in den Flieger.
> 
> Wohin solls den gehen wenn man fragen darf ?


----------



## dubbel (29. Januar 2006)

in der aktuellen ausgabe der _tour_ ist eine bebilderte anleitung.


----------



## LH_DJ (30. Januar 2006)

Also ich arbeite auf einem Flughafen und kann dir nur empfehlen- nutze den Koffer. Ich weiß, wie mit der Beladung, egal was es ist, umgegangen wird und würde deshalb mein teures Bike nie im Flugzeug transportieren. Wenn du ohne Koffer fliegst muss die Luft raus, der Lenker quer und die Pedalen ab oder nach innen geschraubt werden. Aber das wurde oben ja schon erwähnt.
Erkundige dich auf jedenfall noch bei der Airline, ob der Biketransport extra kostet. Man kann böse Überraschungen am Schalter erleben.
Viel Glück....
Dietmar  www.dorgas.de


----------



## randi (30. Januar 2006)

Ja dann muss ich mal in die aktuelle Tour gucken.
Wir haben zweimal Sportgepäck bezahlt, erkundigen uns aber noch nach dem maximalen Gewicht.


----------



## BrantFranz (1. Februar 2006)

ich bin mehrfach auch in einer gruppe mit dem bike geflogen. bisher habe ich zwei schäden beobachtet. beide am rahmen und beide im hartschalenkoffer! es ist nicht so, dass fahrrad-hartschalenkoffer nicht nachgeben. sie sind auf leicht gebaut, entsprechend dünn ist das plastik. hinzukommt, dass große bikes nicht in jedem koffer platz haben. da muss man gerne mal tricksen. es gibt also keine knautschzonen

ich selbst verwende taschen. ich demontiere pedale, lenker, und schaltauge samt schaltwerk, dazu die schnellspanner aus den rädern. luftpolsterfolie aus dem baumarkt um das bike und die tasche mit karton ausgekleidet. meine kurbel steht auf schaumstoff (doppelklebeband mit dem kartonboden). ich hatte noch nie einen schaden mit dieser vorgehensweise und wenn die tasche mal schön mit karton ausgekleidet ist, ist das bike in einer halben stunde sauber verpackt. bei mir kommt zudem immer je ein mit sportklamotten befüllter rucksack/tüte auf die seite neben den reifen. beim stapeln ist das wie zusätzliche watte. rucksack und tüte haben zudem ausreichende dicke, die verhindert, das das gepäck direkt auf den reifen gestapelt wird.
ausreichend knautschzonen, oder?

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (1. Februar 2006)

Hallo BrantFranz,

so ähnlich steht es auch in der Tour. Pedale, Schaltwerk, Lenker abschrauben alles gut polstern. Schnellspanner raus, Gabel-Rahmenschutz ....
Dass Hartschalenkoffer keine 100% Garantie geben ist klar. Dass die nachgeben ist besser wie ein ganz starrer Koffer, und der Inhalt die ganzen Kräfte aufnehmen muss (Auto ist Beispiel).

Man muss auch Glück haben. Die Versicherung von der Fluggesellschaft löhnt ja bei einem Schaden, oder???


----------



## g'sengteSau (1. Februar 2006)

ich hab für den Flug nach La Palma einfach den Bike-Guard-Versandkarton von Canyon mit einigen Metern Paketband an den Ecken und Kanten verstärkt. Viele Flüge hält so ein Karton sicher nicht aus.


----------



## Adrenalino (1. Februar 2006)

Jo Bikers,

ich bin einer von denen die mit Andi fliegen, wäre es nicht am idealsten wenn man die Rennräder im Hartschalenkoffer transportiert und zusätzlich mit schön Luftpolsterfolie schützt? Vonmir aus auch noch Karton drum, aber ich ziehe im Moment ganz klar den Hartschalenkoffer vor....oder seh ich da was falsch?


----------



## geniusrc10 (1. Februar 2006)

LH_DJ schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich arbeite auf einem Flughafen und kann dir nur empfehlen- nutze den Koffer. Ich weiß, wie mit der Beladung, egal was es ist, umgegangen wird und würde deshalb mein teures Bike nie im Flugzeug transportieren. Wenn du ohne Koffer fliegst muss die Luft raus, der Lenker quer und die Pedalen ab oder nach innen geschraubt werden. Aber das wurde oben ja schon erwähnt.
> Erkundige dich auf jedenfall noch bei der Airline, ob der Biketransport extra kostet. Man kann böse Überraschungen am Schalter erleben.
> Viel Glück....
> Dietmar  www.dorgas.de



hallo LH-DJ,
ich nehm mal an das du in l.e. am flughafe arbeitest?! dann pack mal meinen fahrradkarton ganz zart in den flieger um 12.15 uhr nach zypern.
für alle anderen: fahrradkarton aus dem radladen noch ein bischen verstärken und abtapen ist nach meiner erfahrung das beste. 
gruß


----------



## baikhai (5. Februar 2006)

Hallo Andi,

echt spannend, lass mal sehn, wie 2 Räder in einen Koffer passen! 

 

Ein paar Fotos würden vermutlich nicht nur mich interessieren.

Habe zufällig gerade eben mein Bike in den Koffer gepackt. Canaren sind angesagt.











Zu den Fotos brauch ich wohl nichts weiter zu sagen.

Grüße und viel Spass beim Packen

 

baikhai


----------



## Adrenalino (6. Februar 2006)

@baikhai
randi hat nen Spezialkoffer besorgt in den 2 Rennräder reingehen.....Problem ist jetzt: im Auto ist so nur noch Platz für 2 Personen, eigentlich wollte meine Freundin uns zum Flug nach Köln bringen.... 

Was für ein Koffer ist das? Welche maße hat der? Wenn wir 2 Koffer finden würden die jeweils ca. 78-80cm hoch sind würden die ins Auto passen ( Kombi ) und wir könnten zu dritt fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Butch (6. Februar 2006)

baikhai schrieb:
			
		

> Habe zufällig gerade eben mein Bike in den Koffer gepackt. Canaren sind angesagt.
> 
> baikhai



Hi,

das ist aber ganz schön übel das Teil  !!!
Du must ja das komplette Bike zerlegen. Das wäre mir viel zu aufwendig, da nehm ich lieber einen Karton, oder einen Koffer bei dem ich lediglich Laufräder, Pedale raus und Lenker quer stellen muss.

mfg
Butch


----------



## powderJO (7. Februar 2006)

Butch schrieb:
			
		

> oder einen Koffer bei dem ich lediglich Laufräder, Pedale raus und Lenker quer stellen muss.




hast du da einen tipp?


----------



## Butch (7. Februar 2006)

Vielleicht ist das ganz interessant:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=198898&highlight=karton+rose

mfg
Butch


----------



## BrantFranz (8. Februar 2006)

Hallo nochmal,

baikhai's koffer ist super handlich, aber genau in so einem teil haben wir einen rahmenschaden bekommen. das bike (größe 52) war wirklich reingezwängt, so dass der rahmen kein spiel hatte. leider hat die mitfliegerin beim verpacken nichtgenau aufgepasst, wie die nabe des laufrades eingelegt war. das ergebnis war eine riesen-delle im rahmen. offensichtlich hat ein gepäckstück auf dem fahrradkoffer gelegen und dadurch die nabe in den rahmen gedrückt. (ich behaupte mal, dass das bei meiner methode nicht passoeren kann)
also obacht beim verpacken, besonders bei den engräumigen, dünnen hartschalden koffern! 

ich bleibe dabei: meine og variante ist die sicherste und obendrein eine günstige. verstärkte kartons sind auch sehr gut, denn dicke kartonagen nehmen einfach die stöße sehr gut auf (jedenfalls besser als das hartschalenzeugs). 
baikhais koffer ist allerdings sehr komfortabel am flughafen und  kompakt. wenn man geübt ist, dauert die (de-)montage des bikes auch nicht lange. 
edit: ich seh grad, dass da die gabel auch noch rausgenommen wurde. hm... haben wir seinerzeit nicht machen müssen.

grüße


----------



## Bechy (8. Februar 2006)

in der aktuellen MountainBike ist auch ein artikel darüber, mit bildern


----------



## powderJO (9. Februar 2006)

Butch schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht ist das ganz interessant:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=198898&highlight=karton+rose



wer viele verschiedene packmöglichkeiten sehen will - der link von butch hilft. danke dafür.  aber trotzdem weiß ich immer noch nicht so recht was ich nehmen soll. bin halt zu faul schaltwerk etc abzuschrauben, mag aber auch nicht das riskio eingehen etwas zu zerstören. 
eins weiß ich mittlerweile - pappe taugt für mich nicht - viiiiel zu viel aufwand mit eintüten, pappe dazwischenstopfen etc. es muss doch einen 100%ig (ok, gibts eh nicht, 99,9% reicht ja auch) koffer geben, bei dem man nur den lenker drehen muss und fertig. gibts den?


----------



## randi (9. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

jetzt habe ich den Koffer geholt es ist ein B&W "BIKE CASE", ist in der TOUR2/2006 beschrieben. Ohne Montagerahmen sollen 
, passen zwei Räder rein. Mein Fahrradhändler hat damit schon zwei MTB`s, und die Tria`s Ihre zwei Triathlonräder zum Ironman Hawai transportiert.
Zu Eurer Beruhigung werde ich nur ein Rennrad RH 56cm reinpacken, ohne Montageständer. Werde das Teil mit Gepäck vollknallen dass ich die 30kg Sportgepäck annähernd erreiche.


----------



## randi (12. Februar 2006)

Hat jemand nen Tipp ob und wie man sein Rad für ne Flugreise versichert. Unser Flug mit HLX scheint das Sportgepäck nicht versichert zu sein!!!

Orginaltext: Das Fahrrad muss z.B. in Plastikfolie, Pappe etc. eingewickelt werden. Für eventuelle Schäden, die aufgrund des Transports entstehen können, übernimmt Hapag-Lloyd Express keine Haftung. Die Flugreisenden müssen beim Einchecken einen "Limited Release" Aufkleber unterschreiben, der Hapag-Lloyd Express von der Haftung entbindet.


----------



## Butch (12. Februar 2006)

Also bei AirBerlin ist das Teil bis ca. 500,- Euro versichert (exakte Summe ??). Ich habe wegen einer Zusatzversicherung gefragt und da hätte ich für 3500,- Wert glaube ich 150,- Euro gezahlt (oder sogar etwas mehr)  .

Die genaue Zahlen habe ich leider nicht mehr im Kopf, aber es war extrem teuer. Frag am besten in einem Reisebüro, oder wenn Du nur Flug genommen hast, direkt bei Hapag nach.

P.S.: Wenn der  Extremfall eintritt gibt es ja noch die Hausrat oder private Haftpflicht  !

mfg
Butch


----------

